# new owner



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

Picking up my silver roadster (my 1st TT) from Coventry Audi next weekend. Far more excited than a 43 year old shouid be HaHa


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  mind and post up some pics when you get your motor


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

